# Plant ID.



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

2 plants I found outside. NY. Any idea what these guys are?

Luke


----------



## RichardSimm (Dec 10, 2012)

not sure about the second one but he first is a member of the nettle family not certain what species exactly.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I pretty sure the first one is a Lamium species. False Nettle, mint family.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks guys. Last one!


----------

